# moving to Spain from the US



## kalina

Hi! I was wondering if there is anything a person from the US might not be able to find easily in Spain, Andalucia specifically. I have heard that peanut butter is not quite the same in Spain, is that true? 
Any ideas of what I might be homesick for the most?
Still packing, so ideas are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Fernando

Peanut butter IS NOT in Andalucia, period.

Apart from that, I do not think wou should be homesick.


----------



## GenJen54

Being homesick is a normal part of being away from home for any extended period of time, especially when one is travelling to a foreign culture where the "comforts" of home, including peanut butter, are not available. 

It's important during those times to remember that this is a normal way of feeling, and that others are going through it as well.

My quick advice? Take a few jars of peanut butter with you (plastic) for those "desperate" moments. Outside of that, find a new favorite "comfort" food or something else in your new host country. A particular brand of chocolate hazelnut spread (name begins with "Nut") while not specifically Spanish, is widely found in Europe, and one of the best things on the planet.


----------



## Ignarciso

Don't panic, although there is not peanut butter, you will find several delicious products in Andalucía, such as "mantequilla colorá" (red butter) for your breakfast, or "jamón serrano", and you will miss them when you come back to the US.

I hope you enjoy your stay in Spain, we have quite a beautiful and friendly country.


----------



## belén

I don't know how long you'll be in this neck of the woods, but I can only tell you that being homesick is also a way of growing up. It will make you value things you have taken for granted for all these years and appreciate what you left behind much more than you do now that you have it at reach.

So, enjoy what you'll learn, and learn from what you miss.  

Have fun!!

Belén


----------



## Maryposa

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> . A particular brand of chocolate hazelnut spread (name begins with "Nut") while not specifically Spanish, is widely found in Europe, and one of the best things on the planet.




This is Nutella. 

It's not peanut butter, but it is amazing.


If you have tried a Ferrero Rocher, it is basically the chocolate in the middle.


----------



## Alundra

Don't worry. I can say you that you'll find your luscious peanut butter in my country...  

I have tasted it and it's really fine!!! 

You have a great amount of good foods in this line in Spain, but I can ensure you that in the most of shopping center (Mercadona, Carrefour, Erosky, Alcampo, and so on...) in Spain, they have peanut butter.

Alundra


----------



## cirrus

What you'll find though is that it tends to be the smooth sort not the crunchy.  

When I visit mates in Spain I take early grey tea bags, Jamaican hot chilli sauce, pickle, blocks of creamed coconut and crunchy peanut butter as they are really hard to lay your hands on; at any rate at a price you would consider half way reasonable. 

When I come back I always have loads of cheese, morcilla, olivas con anchoa, jamón serrano, ñoras...if only I could take the my favourite fish stall I would be in seventh heaven just don't get me started on books and DVDs!


----------



## langalejandro

Nothing like DULCE DE LECHE, I'm from argentina and I really miss it. But nutella is good too.


----------



## InmayHugo

You will miss lots of things once you are in Spain, especially at the beginning. But you will learn more about yourself and have great experiences. Bring pen and paper and write about your feelings - it helps and you would enjoy it later on.
Family and friend pictures (not too many) and a bit of decoration (like a teddy bear of a jewlery box or a framed picture) will make you feel more at home when you are away.
What I missed a lot the first time I was abroad for a long period was my bathrobe.
Do not forget your favorite music- make some CD's with your most loved songs.
These things helped me a lot and believe me , i have been abroad for 10 years in 3 different countries.
Enjoy the experience!
Inma


----------



## Laia

Maryposa said:
			
		

> This is Nutella.


 
We call it _nocilla_.


----------



## belén

Laia said:
			
		

> We call it _nocilla_.



Nocilla is Nocilla and Nutella is Nutella. Both can be found in Spain. Nocilla is Spanish and Nutella is Italian.

This is like Coke and Pepsi, either you belong to one group or to the other.


----------



## sisi

I'm sure your big trouble will be what spanish products you would take when you return back home. Have fun!


----------



## kalina

Thanks for the feedback! Another thing I thought of today that I might want is some sort of tabasco/hot pepper sauce. If I were going to Mexico, I know there are plenty of hot sauces, but I do not know if they are common in Spain. (I like to make spicy popcorn with hotsauce and popcorn seeds! so good... )

Also.. I will be living there for at least 2 years, and I plan on trying to "integrate" into the culture as much as possible!  From what I have seen already (I was only there for a month before) I don't think this will be too hard, since upon returning to the States I found myself homesick for Spain much more than I had been homesick for California!


----------



## sisi

One of the common hot sauces typical from Spain which I think you should try is "mojo picón". It comes from Canary Islands and it is great, even though I guess it is very different to the mexican sauces, when I went to USA I realised through some hard experience that you are more used to that kind of hot food than us, unless than me...

[By the way, the usual complement of that sauce is "papas con mojo picón"]


----------



## Jumble

While in Spain you can also shop online. Go to: XXXXXXXor YYYYYYYYor .com... (can't remember right now). The American Store has a wider selection of products online. If you ever visit Madrid, while you're in Spain, you can go the actual stores. Cheaper than a flight back home. Unless, your family mails you stuff here... ok, my mind's wandering off... I've lived here for 2 years and I have a friend who works at one of these stores. So, anytime I get homesick for something stupid like pumpkin pie or bagels, I order a few things from there. Anyway, good luck with everything.


----------



## clipper

I know that it will be different for you coming to Spain from from the US whereas I came here from the UK, but I too spent a lot of time wondering what I would miss and like you thought of things like food, and other material objects. But what you will surely miss the most is convenience. Every procedure (official or private) takes a huge amount of time and patience, and most things which you are used to doing by post, e-mail or telephone are done in person in Spain. You will probably not, however, be allowed any time out of work to do these things and when you are free, all other offices shops and public organizations will be closed. 

I know this sounds very negative but what I´m trying to say is that the lack of one item will be irrelevant to you. The food in Spain is so good anyway you won´t miss your native snacks anywhere near as much as your free time !


----------



## Jumble

I absolutely agree with Clipper.  Sometimes, it seems like the red tape is neverending... You can't just fax this and email that. You'll have to get used to a lot of leg work... and you will. 
I do think, though, you will miss desserts (although, the food here is wonderful, there's not a lot of variety when it comes to desserts -i mean the pies, and cakes, and cookies, and all that good stuff) and some of the party snacks. The kind that (back home) make a party a party. You know? But, you'll be fine.


----------



## cirrus

Reminds me that the one thing I wish I had with me in Spain was my oven from home - Spanish ones tend to be either full on or low and nothing in between. I have learned to my cost that this massacres any attempts at baking cakes.


----------



## navarromasegosa

I don't think you'll miss anything from the States. As you know, in Spain there is free healthcare for residents, there is much more freedom in all senses, a better quality of life, olive oil, jamón serrano, very good food, etc.  However, if you think you may miss peanutbutter, you'd better stay at home.
www.andrescave.bravehost.com


----------



## Kräuter_Fee

Maybe you can find peanut butter in some shops, in Portugal there is peanut butter... but in Spain... I don't think it's impossible to find it.


----------



## zebedee

You can get peanut butter here in Spain, both crunchy & smooth.
You can also get tabasco sauce here in Spain.

I presume that during the 2 years you plan on being here you'll be travelling back home for periodic visits, in which case you can always stock up on anything you find you really can't do without.

On the other hand, there are so many yummy foodstuffs here that are much nicer than peanut butter and, what with your goal being to get completely integrated while you're over here, you'll probably find that after a while you won't even miss peanut butter or tabasco sauce!


----------

